# Is this breeder legit????



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

So my girlfriend just found this breeder and for a husky she was looking to get. She fell in love with white puppy "Tina". She has been emailing back and forth with the breeder. She is planing on sending the payment via "Walmart" (breeders preference) on Sat, and the puppy would be flown to us on Sunday. 

I have never purchased a puppy that has had to be shipped so I don't know how it usually goes down. But I did feel like the Walmart payment thing was sort of weird? I would have thought it would be a check or paypal.

I asked her to email him back however and have him send us a picture of the mom and dad. He was responding fine until that point. 

I do not want my girlfriend to get scammed here so I want everyone's opinion on the matter. 

If I could get anyone's input who has purchased a puppy online and it needed to be shipped that would be great because like I said I am not familiar with the process and do not know exactly what I am supposed to be looking for to verify it is the "real deal"

Here is the website for him that my girlfriend found off of puppyfinder. 

Siberian Husky Puppies, Siberian Huskies Breeder

(if it is real, don't even think about taking her girl Tina  lol)


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Nothing can be determined from that website. No way I would send ANYTHING to them without at least checking their track record with AKC, BBB, their local chamber of commerce. If they are balking at sending the information on the parents, full stop. No money, no puppy, I'd not contact them again.

Ethical breeders (who have enough technical expertise or assistance to get the most recent litter online) would have their breeding dogs listed with bios and accomplishments as well as health clearances. No ethical breeder would try to hide information on the parents of a puppy from an prospective buyer.


----------



## Youreamonkey274 (Jul 14, 2014)

No no no no no no!!! If it were me, I would NOT purchase a dog from whoever these people are! You know NOTHING about them from the website. They are obviously a backyard breeder, it appears this is their first litter from the pictures on the website (there is no information or pictures of any previous litters). There are no pictures of either parent on the website! I don't know ANY reputable breeders that only sell their pups online. In fact, most breeders probably ship pups as a last resort, as it can be stressful on the puppies. In their contact info, there is no address where you can visit the breeder. It just SCREAMS scammer to me! Even if they do have puppies to sell, I am sure you could find a better breeder to purchase from. I don't know how much they are selling them for, but it usually costs AT LEAST a couple hundred bucks just to ship a pup. You have no guarantee once you send payment...to me, this would be right up there with sending a scammer money in Liberia. Too risky for my taste!


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

thats exactly what I was thinking... how could you not locate or atleast take a picture of the mother or father for a buyer?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Are you on Facebook? Look up Breeder Reviews(bad breeders and scams), lots of husky breeders listed on there to stay away from. I don't know if this one is listed, but I would ask their opinion

Would I buy from this ad? absolutely NOT.


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

thank you all for clarifying my initial thought! I appreciate it


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Does not look very promising


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am with the others... not that you NEEDED to know that. lol.. but just to let you know. 

I also did want to share my experience real quick about buying a puppy and having it shipped and never meeting the breeder or parents or anything like that... jsut incase you do find a reputable one that you want shipped... which is not a bad way to go btw.

I bought my Boerboel from a breeder in Utah, while I am in FL. I talked with her over the phone multiple times. I also had her give me references and talk with them. She has references on her page as well that I read and testimonies from others. I had a contract signed and everything before I made a payment. Shipping costs were to be paid after receipt of my puppy. When I picked her up, I got a copy of the shipping receipt and sent her a check with the amount the following week. Easy process and didn't doubt her for a second. 

Information about the parents should always be readily available to you. They should have references available and information about their stock with no hesitation.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just ask your girlfriend to spend and hour or so on the following sites. Even though they are here on the gsd forum, finding a responsible breeder and putting your good money with a great breeder is the way to go.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

THIS is a husky breeder site with the info you want to see (and frankly, I know them and you may want to have your girlfriend contact them to see if they know anyone with puppies or rescues at this time). ---> About Us


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

For some reason their website was blocked by our firewall. First time that has happened going to a breeders site. That right there makes me hesitant about it. The URL seems normal but for some reason made a list that is blocked on our system.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

taytay said:


> For some reason their website was blocked by our firewall. First time that has happened going to a breeders site. That right there makes me hesitant about it. The URL seems normal but for some reason made a list that is blocked on our system.


It was blocked on mine too and that rarely ever happens with breeders' sites here.


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

That site made me cringe. A reputable breeder will talk with you and have you fill out an application, none of this "hurry limited time offer", "up to 50% discount" stuff. And "smart husky"? What is THAT? Reminds me of breeders who pass off runts as a special micro variant of a breed and pretend like it's a special feature. The website screams puppy mill, or backyard breeder to me. It just looks like they're selling a product, and not a living being that they care about. And no pedigrees? No pics of the parents? No no no run!!
Do they have facilities that you can see? Or do they operate just online? It looks like they don't deal in person.


If I were you, I'd back away slowly and get away. Take your money elsewhere. It's possibly real in the sense that they sell real puppies (IF it's not a scam) but I see nothing that persuades me that they're a good, ethical, reputable breeder who produces quality pups.


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

Well I have a GSD pup and I am constantly on here so I didn't think it was a problem? It's not like I was asking husky specific questions.. 

Yea I have contacted him about all of these issues with no email back. So I have just stopped and moved on.


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

Brandon_kelley said:


> Well I have a GSD pup and I am constantly on here so I didn't think it was a problem? It's not like I was asking husky specific questions..


It's not, sorry . Didn't mean to come across wrong!


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

No problem! I was considering not asking it on here but I figured it was vague enough of a question to ask, and I respect everyone's opinion here and value it a lot more than I would a new forum.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The WHOIS lookup for the domain indicates DNS servers in India (at least the domain is .IN which is available to people in India). There is a first and last name given, I won't post it here, but when I Googled that with "siberian husky" it brought up another domain having to do with huskies for sale, that page no longer exists but originated in Canada while the address associated with that person's name is in North Carolina. When I Google the email address given, it pulls up yet another domain (Indian sounding word, not any email address with "dog" or "pups" or "husky" or anything like that) having to do with selling puppies and this one supposedly originates in Canada. Again, when I Google the man's name + "siberian huskies" I get no results as far as a person that is posting about their dogs on any forums, dog club web sites, dog show results, etc. I'm thinking someone stole the identity of the man in NC and used it to purchase domain registrations in Canada and India to setup puppy scams.

Sounds beyond scammy to me!! Wouldn't touch this with a ten foot pole even aside from the whole Walmart payment scheme (yeah right!!!).


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

I appreciate it! Haha whatever you did there I don't understand how you did it but that's cool that you did! Came in handy for me


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Kortar Kennels Carol Broadhurst | Siberian Husky Puppies Ottawa Ontario Canada

Amazing breeder for Siberian huskies.


----------



## Nic_Shepherd (Oct 22, 2014)

Liesje said:


> The WHOIS lookup for the domain indicates DNS servers in India (at least the domain is .IN which is available to people in India). There is a first and last name given, I won't post it here, but when I Googled that with "siberian husky" it brought up another domain having to do with huskies for sale, that page no longer exists but originated in Canada while the address associated with that person's name is in North Carolina. When I Google the email address given, it pulls up yet another domain (Indian sounding word, not any email address with "dog" or "pups" or "husky" or anything like that) having to do with selling puppies and this one supposedly originates in Canada. Again, when I Google the man's name + "siberian huskies" I get no results as far as a person that is posting about their dogs on any forums, dog club web sites, dog show results, etc. I'm thinking someone stole the identity of the man in NC and used it to purchase domain registrations in Canada and India to setup puppy scams.
> 
> Sounds beyond scammy to me!! Wouldn't touch this with a ten foot pole even aside from the whole Walmart payment scheme (yeah right!!!).


Lol, now that's some legit ninja skills finding all that out. Good work.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Actually it was about 2.5 minutes on Google! I just know where to look


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Stay away from any site like Local Puppies, Puppy Finders etc. If "breeders" have to resort to these resources to sell their pups, something is really off. They rely on impulse purchases. 
And if they send you pictures of the parents or the pups, there is no way to know if these are the real parents or the real pup. They easily could have gotten them from the internet. The pictures often display cuteness, like fluffy puppies in a bed of flowers or on a pretty blanket. Also papers don't mean anything. Some puppy mills have their own papers. And AKC papers only means that both parents were of the same breed, not a guarantee of health or soundness.
Remember that most good breeders have waiting lists for a pup.


----------

